# Uber drivers reveal how to get a 5-star passenger rating.



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-get-a-5-star-uber-customer-rating-2015-2


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

First things first - my name's Rob Price, and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. We're interested in putting together a guide for our readers about how to get a good Uber rating from their drivers. So - what do you appreciate from a customer? What makes you go click 5 stars without hesitation?

And conversely, what do customers do that ensures they won't be getting a 5?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-makes-you-rate-customers-highly.14132/
Thanks to UP net members
LAuberX,UberHammer,Chicago-uber,StephenJBlue,Actionjax


----------



## Ext7484 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Roxane* (Uber)

Feb 22, 11:28

Hi E*****,

Thanks for reaching out!

Sorry to hear about this unfortunate experience. Your current overall rating is 4.85, and you can see this by logging-into your dashboard on your computer. The minimum rating is 4.7. If a partner's rating does not meet the minimum, we offer a training course. If the partner passes, then they get a trail period to improve their score.

We offer the minimum 4.7 rating as a buffer for some of these unfair riders. Just know most drivers will occasionally receive an unfair rating through no fault of their own. Your rating is an average of your last 500 trips on the system. After about 35 ratings, a driver's ratings will start to stabilize so that each rating does not have such a large effect. The sample size is so large, no one trip will have a significant impact on your overall rating. So please don't worry about any individual trip rating. Instead, focus on completing as many 5-star trips as possible.

Riders tell us they Give Great Ratings When:
*The driverRiders Tell Us is dressed professionally
*There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
*The driver opens doors before and after the trip
*The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride
*The driver asks for a rider's preferred route
*The driver gives them a polite greeting
*The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station
*The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature
*The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road
*The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road

Hope that helps!

Best,

Roxane
Uber Team

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well this what the uber sent me


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

But if you want to know the truth..... see below.


----------



## Ext7484 (Feb 22, 2015)

what below?


----------



## kvakvs (Feb 27, 2015)

Ext7484 said:


> *The driverRiders Tell Us is dressed professionally
> *There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
> *The driver opens doors before and after the trip
> *The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride
> ...


Many of these don't apply to private drivers of UberPOP, i as one 
* would never open door to a pax
* have bottled water just in case but would never offer it, neither have i candies
* would never bother rider about temperature or radio (just set it to mute) unless they explicitly ask for music,
* and i just announce longer routes that i'm going to take to see if they show any interest to discuss their preferred way.

Basically what others suggested already -- don't care about rating (well, relaxed requirements for UberPOP allow me to), and drive trying to get as many 5* as i can.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

I tried all this and still get hit with a bad rating..candies, waters, radios all of it..what happens, half full bottles and bottles caps, wrappers, left in my back sits..paxs wanting to control the radio by surfing the dial for their favorite songs and when they find one they now want to "crank it up" and blow out my speakers..and when I attempt to regain control of my car by asking them to stop "or please don't eat in my car" or "hey you can't drink beer in my car" ..well there goes the rating..All this for 5 to 7 dollars..Uber wants us to give these pax Black Car service for Uber X rates..and never a tip..what uber may not realize is that with these cheap bottom barrel rates they also now are attracting like riders who are not as refined as the costumer base that used uber black..


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

He's asking what PASSENGERS can do to get a five-star rating, not drivers.

1. Be ready when your driver arrives
2. Enter your destination in the app
3. Be courteous and respectful of the driver and his/her vehicle
4. Don't try to take more passengers than allowed 
5. Don't bring food or open containers of alcohol
6. Tip! Especially if your fare was the minimum, you ask to stop for anything or want to go through a drive through


----------

